# Credit union/ordinary civil bill



## ocb (11 Jun 2013)

Hi all,im new to this so please be gentle...i have a loan of 6500 euro from credit union,im a home help but work minimum hours,and im renting a house.with cut back i agreed to pay my CU  40 euro a mth off my loan,i missed one mth which was last mth..because off other issues i simply had not got the money,today i got a registered letter which is an "ordinary civil bill"...does this mean its now pointless going back into my CU and trying to work it out??also i know i wont appear next week as i do owe that sum...but can someone explain to me in lay mans terms what happens then?so put simply is it to late now to chat to the CU and keep on paying?or am i going to court?in what case what happens then??
thanks


----------



## Bronte (11 Jun 2013)

Yes you could try talking to the credit union, but in effect what is happening is that your debt has been handed over to their solicitor. I do not know if he has the power to negotiate with you. In essence they are bringing you to court to try and make you pay the loan back. 

Not paying and ignoring their letters is presumably what has led to this. You made an arrangment and you didn't stick to it. What I'm saying to you is not to give out to you, it's to explain it from the CU's point of view.

Don't worry about the summons, they can withdraw it, and will probably do so if you cooperate. 

Can you afford to pay the 40 Euro's.  Does the CU have reason to believe that you can afford this?


----------



## Slim (12 Jun 2013)

ocb said:


> ...but can someone explain to me in lay mans terms what happens then?so put simply is it to late now to chat to the CU and keep on paying?or am i going to court?in what case what happens then??
> thanks


 
This link provides useful information on court proceedings for recovery of debt..http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/money_and_tax/personal_finance/debt/court_procedures.html

It is very important that you contact the CU immediately and ask what you can do to avoid the court proceedings, extra costs and what they will accept monthly. Ask them if they have 'written off' your loan, that would  mean interest had stopped accruing on it. Do contact them as they do not wish to go to court unneccessarily.


----------



## ocb (12 Jun 2013)

thanks a million for the above advice,what i done was contact the CU,and just they said keep on going as i am,that the letter was sent out as i missed a mth on arranged agreement,but nothing will come of it..again thanks for time in giving me answers and advice..great stuff...


----------

